# Heat sign Hassan Whiteside; waive Shannon Brown



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537056096012472322

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537056354201239552
A bit surprising. Thought for sure they'd waive Dawkins and not Brown since Brown had gotten minutes over Dawkins in the last couple of games. Happy with the move.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

#championship


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shannon Brown fell off big time after leaving the Lakers.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Too bad it wasn't Birch. 

What do you guys know about Whiteside?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thank **** Brown is gone. Awful player. 

Happy with this move.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just saw you guys congratulating me in the season thread on this move :laugh:

You know I'm thrilled. Thought for sure we'd sign him last year when we were working hijm out before the season. Believe it was Mickell Gladness they went with (again) instead.

Love Whiteside's physical talents (7 ft, athletic and long as hell, great shotblocking instincts, shows offensive ability hitting hooks and mid-range spot-up Js), but between us passing up on him after seeing him up close and him, despite his much sought physical tools, not finding a spot in the league by now, my enthusiasm over him has tempered. Still, he wasn't the most mature guy, and is still pretty young, so it's easy to for me to buy into the idea he can be molded into a rotation guy in the right spot. If that happens, I love the youth movement we have in reserve between Napier, Dawkins, Ennis, JHam, and Whiteside. Some solid balance, length, and athleticism going on there. Whiteside giving us solid spot minutes down the line would definitely make me feel better about passing on Ed Davis.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Also wanna add how glad I am it was Brown they went with over Dawkins. Shows the franchise is finally valuing youth/upside the way we'd like, despite Brown STARTING the last game they'd played.

Just realized we can field an All-Jace Favorite Prospect lineup around our 2 superstars now

Napier
Wade
Ennis
Bosh
Whiteside

Napier and Whiteside I loved before we brought them in, Ennis I fell in love with his first summer league. Hopefully those 3 develop in time for Wade to still be great while they're all somewhat reliable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pretty good signing this has turned out to be 

Not every day you get a young, athletic 7fter fall into your lap.

Whiteside's numbers the last 5 games:

23.2 minutes: 14.6ppg on 77%, 9.8 rpg, 3.6 bpg

Just has to show he can stay out of foul trouble and his minutes will continue to go up.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Can't believe that dude had to play in China just a year ago.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just hope it can continue. He certainly looks legit. A lot of his buckets have been lobs, which is what makes me worry about his effectiveness when Wade is out. Still, I'm thrilled with his play so far and have no idea how he slipped through. 

As W2B said, if he can keep his fouls down he will put up some serious numbers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, buckets wont come as easy with Wade out. His hook shot has looked very good the last couple of games though. Juwan has done a real nice job with him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Even if his offensive production dips, his boards, blocks and interior D should remain.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I really hope this isn't a fluke. I am pissed that I didn't pick him up in my fantasy league quickly enough. I thought I could milk Ed Davis a little longer and see if Whiteside really gets hot before I picked him up. Big mistake.

Could it be that we found our starting C!?!?!?! I ****ing hope so!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think he looks like a rich man's Chris Anderson. Sounds like a great fit to me.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Think he might have more of a post up game than Bird, as he has flashed some nice touch around the hoop. Definitely see the comparison though, what with the lobs.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice pick up guys. Looks like you guys got the steal unknown FA this year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Small sample size, but I've been seeing some crazy stats about where he ranks in certain stats like rim protection FG% & finishing FG%. Would be amazing if that sustains reasonably close. Crazy that the tallest and longest C we've had in awhile (Oden is the same height but shorter wingspan than Hassan's 7-7) is also the most mobile and explosive. AND HE HAS TOUCH AROUND THE RIM! AND HANDS!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

His hands have been most impressive to me. He rarely seems to fumble passes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shame McBob got injured. He'd have some great feeds to him, both via lobs and bounce passes. Hopefully we get both back next year. If Whiteside sustains & fixes his foul trouble issues, I think you start him next to Bosh & have McBob come off the bench to anchor the 2nd-unit O.

Speaking of passers, Shabazz routinely shows he's our best passing PG whenever he's able to get off the bench. He showed an early synergy with Birdman on lobs this season. Could definitely see him developing a nice chemistry with Hassan.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

some of my other Whiteside 'shops

The Big Cookie











The Big Sub (claimed the Publix sub he ate helped him have one of his first breakout games)











"come to the Whiteside"











"I'm Mr. Whiteside"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> @AlexKennedyNBA: Hassan Whiteside is 6th in PER, ahead of LeBron James, DeMarcus Cousins, Chris Paul, Blake Griffin, Marc Gasol. Small sample size but still.


...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Small sample size, but he's got the physical tools to stick as a contributor in the league for quite a while.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shame he twisted his ankle in the 2nd quarter. 10 points on 5/5 dunks in that 1st quarter last night.

He's only been playing regularly for a couple of weeks, but his presence is already on both sides when he's not in.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Basel said:


> ...


I long ago decided that PER sucks for comparing players aside from a select group of stars. It massive overvalues guys who only rebound, block shots, and dunk the ball when they're open. Whiteside's a PER leader in the same way that Brandan Wright's a PER leader. That being said, if Whiteside's managed to put the mental aspect of the game together enough to stay out of his own way (remember, he was a potential lottery pick who washed out of the league essentially for being a jerk) then it looks like Miami got themselves a nice little reclamation project.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

14 points, 13 rebounds, 12 blocks in 24 minutes


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bogg said:


> I long ago decided that PER sucks for comparing players aside from a select group of stars. It massive overvalues guys who only rebound, block shots, and dunk the ball when they're open. Whiteside's a PER leader in the same way that Brandan Wright's a PER leader. That being said, if Whiteside's managed to put the mental aspect of the game together enough to stay out of his own way (remember, he was a potential lottery pick who washed out of the league essentially for being a jerk) then it looks like Miami got themselves a nice little reclamation project.


From the interviews that I have heard since he has been with the Heat, looks like he has learned his lesson, he has been nothing but classy, I find. With Zo mentoring him, I expect it to not be a problem at all.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hassanity


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Listen to his interview with LeBatard yesterday. I'm not sure how much he's learned. He's still pretty self-unaware. Dan lobbed a question to him to basically say he's grown since the days he was labeled immature and egotistical, & he said he doesn't know where all that stuff came from & that he always got along with his coaches, instead of saying he's grown or whatever answer we would've liked to hear. He also projected himself as David Robinson/Alonzo Mourning when asked who he thinks he'll be. Whatever, he's in a good spot to be checked if he ever gets complacent.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> Listen to his interview with LeBatard yesterday. I'm not sure how much he's learned. He's still pretty self-unaware. Dan lobbed a question to him to basically say he's grown since the days he was labeled immature and egotistical, & he said he doesn't know where all that stuff came from & that he always got along with his coaches, instead of saying he's grown or whatever answer we would've liked to hear. He also projected himself as David Robinson/Alonzo Mourning when asked who he thinks he'll be. Whatever, he's in a good spot to be checked if he ever gets complacent.


No one will talk about it, but if Whiteside actually continues to flourish and doesn't flame out of the league in a few years, then the Heat coaching staff deserves a ton of the credit. 

I was trying to think who this guy reminds me of and the best I can come up with is a taller, and more importantly _clean_ Keon Clark


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

R-Star said:


> No one will talk about it, but if Whiteside actually continues to flourish and doesn't flame out of the league in a few years, then the Heat coaching staff deserves a ton of the credit.
> 
> I was trying to think who this guy reminds me of and the best I can come up with is a taller, and more importantly _clean_ Keon Clark


Pat Riley and the front office people who not only scouted and signed him from the D League but gave him the two year contract. Micky Arison who has been heavily investing in these "potential" guys for years now with contracts. Juwon Howard who works with him every day developing his skills and has a good relationship with him.

It's probably no surprise that I give the least credit to Spo. He tried really hard not to play him. One game against Portland Whiteside was a beast in the 2nd quarter but Spo didn't play him a single minute in the third. Went forever without giving him an initial shot, you can find posts of me and others here questioning when he would actually give the kid an opportunity. Dan Le Batard brought up a great question when he wondered if we would have ever seen Whiteside if McBob didn't get the injury.

I'm just proud of the kid for staying strong and developing on his own. He was working out and developing his body on his own when the entire league gave up on him. http://instagram.com/p/t1Mph2F0Ms/?modal=true


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Adam said:


> Pat Riley and the front office people who not only scouted and signed him from the D League but gave him the two year contract. Micky Arison who has been heavily investing in these "potential" guys for years now with contracts. Juwon Howard who works with him every day developing his skills and has a good relationship with him.
> 
> It's probably no surprise that I give the least credit to Spo. He tried really hard not to play him. One game against Portland Whiteside was a beast in the 2nd quarter but Spo didn't play him a single minute in the third. Went forever without giving him an initial shot, you can find posts of me and others here questioning when he would actually give the kid an opportunity. Dan Le Batard brought up a great question when he wondered if we would have ever seen Whiteside if McBob didn't get the injury.
> 
> I'm just proud of the kid for staying strong and developing on his own. He was working out and developing his body on his own when the entire league gave up on him. http://instagram.com/p/t1Mph2F0Ms/?modal=true


Lookin' like a black R-Star in that picture.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

16-16


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

16 points 24 rebounds in 28 minutes


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This guy is ridiculous.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 16 points 24 rebounds in 28 minutes
> 
> Hassan Whiteside Full Highlights vs Mavericks (2015.01.30) - 16 Pts, 24 Reb - YouTube


I love how the highlights abruptly stop in the third quarter. ****ing Spoo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

20 points, 9 rebounds, 3 blocks


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't know how it is IRL, but playing against Whiteside in fantasy is frightening.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Didn't know Whiteside actually got *too* big. He claims he was 290 *here *and is around 270 now. One of the questions about him was whether or not he'd be able to put on weight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Those jump hooks do look bynumesque. 

That falls way banking jumper was amazing though. Seriously legit move.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24 points, 20 rebounds, 3 steals, 2 blocks







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563370389968277504


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570061089771274240
Had 12 and 14 tonight. He outrebounded the Sixers by himself in the 3rd quarter.

There seems to come a point in every game where he just decides that he's gonna grab every rebound and he usually does lol.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He's a behemoth in the middle. Scary thing is I think he can get better. I'd like to see us throw the ball to him down low a bit more, he can certainly score down there. If he continues to refine his O...watch out...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

15 points, 13 rebounds, 3 blocks in 36 minutes






It was nice to see the Heat actually begin the game by feeding Hassan the ball down low, something they rarely do for some reason. Dont get why they dont give him the ball in the post more.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They really should. I think he'll start being more discerning with the kinds of shots he takes & also begin actually passing out of double/triple teams if we give him more touches down there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat might be bad, but it isnt this guys fault. 

14 points 24 rebounds 2 blocks. Should have had way more touches in the paint.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah...yeah we got really lucky finding this guy. Absolute beast. 

How did we luck into a top 5-6 C off the NBA scrap heap??


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

17 points 10 rebounds 2 blocks 2 steals in 26 minutes






Its a shame he retaliated because he was on his way to another big time game. 

Either way, I think us Heat fans would have been overjoyed about 4 months ago, to have a center put up "just" 17/10/2/2 in a game, let alone 26 minutes.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wade County said:


> Yeah...yeah we got really lucky finding this guy. Absolute beast.
> 
> How did we luck into a top 5-6 C off the NBA scrap heap??


You're overrating him.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

he's no Tarik Black


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> You're overrating him.


Naw, Whiteside is on his way to being elite. Quote me bish


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

BlackNRed said:


> Naw, Whiteside is on his way to being elite. Quote me bish


He's not there now. Heat would have more wins with a top five center on the roster even with the injuries. 

Hell in the east a top five center could take the sixers into the playoffs.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> He's not there now. Heat would have more wins with a top five center on the roster even with the injuries.
> 
> Hell in the east a top five center could take the sixers into the playoffs.


Lmao he's played like 30 games total for Miami. I know how anxious you are to hate but be patient.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh by the way 18 pts 25 rebounds 4 blocks tonight.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

BlackNRed said:


> Lmao he's played like 30 games total for Miami. I know how anxious you are to hate but be patient.


Calling him NOT one of the best 5 at his position is hardly hating. Nobody that isn't a anxious fanboy calls him a top 5 center.

PS Dragic is not a top 5 point guard.

@R-Star, do you think Whiteside is a top 5 center?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Calling him NOT one of the best 5 at his position is hardly hating. Nobody that isn't a anxious fanboy calls him a top 5 center.
> 
> PS Dragic is not a top 5 point guard.
> 
> @R-Star, do you think Whiteside is a top 5 center?


Who cares this is the Heat forum, if anyone wants to fanboy it up leave'em alone. I'm a Hassan fanboy, and you would be a fan boy if you found a gem out of the DL for your team. Quit bein a whiny b*tch.

I could understand if someone wants ranting and raving about Whiteside on the main board, but you're just up in here to be a jerk off. Kick rocks son.

Is that a Golden State av? What happened the wheels fall off the Laker wagon now that they're tanking?

At least I don't switch up teams like a b*tch when they suck.

My friend (used to go by Eternal) on here jumped on the Chicago bandwagon even though I'd known him as a Laker fan for 10+ years. He was a Mod here. I've never been a mod here.. but I've been a premium member and always stuck with my team before this site went to shit.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

BlackNRed said:


> Who cares this is the Heat forum, if anyone wants to fanboy it up leave'em alone. I'm a Hassan fanboy, and you would be a fan boy if you found a gem out of the DL for your team. Quit bein a whiny b*tch.
> 
> I could understand if someone wants ranting and raving about Whiteside on the main board, but you're just up in here to be a jerk off. Kick rocks son.
> 
> ...


At least you acknowledged your a fanboy. Carry on with your overrating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

18 points, 25 rebounds, 4 blocks in 33 minutes. Only downside tonight was the 6-13 free throw shooting. Cost him another 20/20 game. 







Hassan's season stats now average out to a double double: 11ppg on 63%, 10rpg, 3blks in 22 minutes.

As a starter he's now at 14ppg on 61%, 13rpg, 2blks in 27.5 minutes.

In his last 5 games: 16ppg on 65%, 16rpg, 3blks in 32.6 minutes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573336507324346368


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's the 2010 Draft thread where we talked a lot about Whiteside

http://www.basketballforum.com/miami-heat/441025-miami-heat-draft-prospect-thread.html

@Jace , your posts after we passed on Whiteside :laugh:

@BlakeJesus you were pretty spot on about what Whiteside could become.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

:yep:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hassan ends the season averaging 11.8ppg on 62.8%, 10.0rpg, 2.6bpg 

As a starter (32 games), he averaged 13.7ppg on 61.2%, 11.8rpg, 2.5bpg in 27:41mpg

If he qualified, he'd be tied for 3rd in rebounding, 2nd in blocks and 2nd in FG%.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Amazing story and find. How we lucked into this guy, I have no idea. 

Only question is his attitude. Has shown signs of improvement but has a ways to go. 

Really looking forward to seeing how he goes after an offseason of working out and a full training camp. 

Could be an all star next season on a minimum contract.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He said he's gonna spend part of the summer down here working on his game, which is great to hear. Its pretty crazy how much his post game improved during the season. Juwan did an awesome job with him in his 1st year of coaching. 

Definitely interested to see how teams defend him next season. I was thinking they might start doubling him when he begins his post move. Its amazing how efficient he scored in the post considering he never passed once he started his move lol. That is one thing he definitely needs to improve on that I am sure is in the coaches and front office plans is his passing out of the low post.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I really hope Dragic and Whiteside remain a part of the Heat family for years to come and not just a 1-2 year rental.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588787973346361344
I know Per 36 doesnt tell the whole story, but that is still impressive.


----------

